# patching skins?



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

So, my adolescent dog chewed on my skins. The damage is approximately a crescent 3-4 inches long at the edge. The skins are for my K2 backstash's. I have a pair of BD ascensions from a couple decades ago, the purple ones, that I would like to use to patch the K2 skins. My plan is to clean up the damaged edge, make a template of the missing skin, and use it to guide cutting the purple skins (making sure the nappe lines up too). Then I am thinking of using some kind of glue to join the patch to the skin. Maybe some stiching after that? Anyone ever done anything like this? I am open to ideas and suggestions.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

instead of filling the gap with a crecent shape, overlay the gap with a rectangle peice. sew it down, glue will not last. go the full width of the ski.

ALSO, if you have time stop by confluence kayaks, or the bent gate or wildy x and see if they have a peice of trim that will work for you and keep the old skins.

you could call down and ask too, they trim skins all day long and might have a peice that will work for you.

one time decending on ice with no cramp-on i sliped and skiided over a log that ripped a 4" gash in my skin. I cut out the rip straight across the top and bottom and sewed in a new rectangle where the rip was about 6x4" it will take an hour or 2 to cut and sew, but is now has full contact w/ the snow again and works great.

take your time sewing and use upholstry thread. it is strong, sewing is easy. use a back stich. practice a few passes on something before you commit to sewing the skin.

you can find videos on sewing on utube


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

Yeah, one reason I thought about just doing a crescent/ half circle patch is because the sidestashes are 108mm under foot, and I am dubious about finding 4 inches of 108mm width skin. I think I would glue first with a permanent flexible fabric glue to make stiching easier, but yes, definitely stitching. I will check with the shops and Dave has offered up some skin :lol:. Maybe I can find some 108, otherwise, on with the original plan. Good to know someone else has done it. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## ~Bank (Jul 31, 2010)

Dental floss works well as thread...dental floss and aqua seal, waterproof and very strong, stays flexible, apply some wax to keep the snow from globing around the repair. Aqua seal is not required, it protects the thread from abrasions and makes a smoother seam.


----------



## stubby (Oct 13, 2003)

I took one that needed some work to a nice asian seamstress. Had her stitch it up on the machine. She was awfully confused about what I wanted done, but got it right in the end. 
I like Bank's idea though. I think you need a leather awl or something to get it through the skin...or at least a pretty stout needle.


----------



## ~Bank (Jul 31, 2010)

Whenever I have trouble getting the needle through; I get out a hammer and plyers and pound down into a stack of cardboard, then pull with the plyers...the seamstriss sounds like a much better idea.


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

Called confluence kayaks, they are goin' to be trimming some skins tomorrow and expect to have a lot of left over material. Maybe I can get a big enough piece to replace the whole section. Thanks for the input Bob.


----------

